# strange coughing or choking noise in my baby girl?



## brandy's mom (Jul 6, 2005)

occasionally brandy girl has a strange cough when she is excited or playing. Last night she couldn't stop coughing for a while and is sounded like she has a hair stuck in her throat. when I talk to her she stops for a few moments and then sometimes starts up again immediately. is this a concern or should I chalk it off as a minor asthma attack? thanks. Brandy is just now 6 1/2 months old.


----------



## brandy's mom (Jul 6, 2005)

i am new to being a chi owner and would like any suggestions on this matter if anyone is willing?


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

hi and welcome to chihuahua-people - there are plenty of experienced chi owners here so should be able to answer your question soon - have you introduced yourself in the newbie corner yet? :wave:


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

have you had her checked out by the vet recently? 

the reason i'm asking is because it could be any number of things. a cough could signal a respiratory infection or other things. 

have you heard of something called a reverse sneeze? many chi's have this when they get too excited or when they drink water too fast. 

here's a website with info on reverse sneezing: http://www.paw-rescue.org/PAW/PETTIPS/DogTip_ReverseSneezing.html

good luck and welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## Nat (Sep 17, 2004)

*It's normal! *

First of all, congrats on your new chi! I have 2 - and they do it quite often. Get it checked by a vet if it worries you, but a lot of small dogs do this..it's called 'reverse sneezing'. Basically, it sounds bad..but it's no biggie. 

Watch to see when your dog does it - when mine do it - it is usually after drinking water or when they are very excited (i.e..when i first walk in the door).
Lasts a few seconds to a few minutes..and it's done.

When I first got my rescue chi, she did it ALL THE TIME. It was only because she wa afraid being in a new environment....now it is only in the 2 above circumstances. 
Believe me, every time it happened I would panic. But I have since learned, that it is totally normal.

Some people gently rub their dogs throats as this is happening, or encourage them to drink water OR try to distract them with something else. 

Hope this helps..again, if you have major concerns talk to your vet. They can examine your dog for kennel cough (unlikely - but possible if she came from a pet store, rescue place with many dogs) or collapsing trachea. Good luck and don't freak out!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Taco does this also. Especially after playing hard. He sounds and acts like he's trying to cought up a fur ball or something. Although, he doesn't do it after drinking water like Nat. I freaked out at first, too. Until I realized that there was a pattern to when he did it. You might watch for that. But, if you're really concerned maybe you should get him checked out.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Sounds like a reverse sneeze to me!


----------



## brandy's mom (Jul 6, 2005)

thank you so much. she came from a private breeder so I don't think its kennel cough. but thanks for the thought. I now realize with all the other suggestions that it is probably a reverse sneeze. scary at first but I know if i talk to her that she stops. I am going over to the newbies section now to introduce brandy and myself. you all have been so helpful.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhh glad its sorted. Sometimes it helps if u pick them up and hold them close!!


----------

